# Collar or harness?



## Alexis (Jun 26, 2011)

Buddy's collar has a crack on the plastic clasp so we need to get a new one! It was only a cheap collar and lead set from Tesco for a fiver so not that bothered, although I did expect it to last longer than 6 weeks!! 

Do you think harnesses are better or should I get another lead?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we only use a collar and lead...I think harnesses promote pulling...but that is just my opinion, some people love them...he would need a collar anyways for his tags tho.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I am with you on that Mo, harnesses are for pulling e.g Huskies and horses
Unless like little Obi you have to use one because of his sore neck. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think they work well for pugs too! lol since their head is smaller than their neck! lol.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i realy dont like harneses. i used them on gypsh and inca for in the car wen they were younger. but flr walking the are ustless unless yoj dog already walk perfectly but even then ur better off with a colllar. which like has been said you need for his id tags.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

An article about Xtra dog harnesses it does work.

http://www.xtradog.com/home/item/296-dogs-today-recommend-xtra-dog-harnesses.html


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter is much better in a harness. He pulls and chokes himself on a collar, I even use it for his obedience classes. If you are going to buy one then find one that is simple to put on!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

We use a harness for walking Ruby, it reduced the pulling instantly. She chokes herself on a collar. 

She always has a collar on, however.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddys better on a harness as he pulls on both but at least a harness dosnt choke him,but yea you'd need a collar whatever for his tags dx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi normally has a collar and lead but as Karen says I've had to switch to harness for a while. I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised. He walks beautifully in it and doesn't pull as much as he does with a collar and lead. I do think it's a pain in the bum to put on/off and I think it could cause matts in his fur with prolonged use. He still has a very loose collar on so he is wearing his id tag which is law in the UK. Will probably not use it once he's fully better but to be honest we mostly do off lead walking anyway.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I prefer a collar.

I did buy Millie a harness for the car, which was a nightmare to pu on. I did walk her one time only with the harness still on. But it just felt odd to me.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I use a collar and lead, although we don't do much lead walking. I have a safety harness for the car, very easy to put on


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh I've got all sorts of stuff for different reasons 

A collar with a tag cos that's the law

A harness for flyball so she doesn't strangle herself before I let her go

A flexi lead for when we go over the fields if there are sheep, cows and horses about

A gencon head collar for street walking (especially if it's city walking which she is not used to as the head collar keeps her settled)

A plaited fleece lead for when we arrive at flyball as she goes ballistic and the fleece doesn't hurt my hand and she can also play tug with it

Ohh and a bought a fleece lined collar when she was a puppy as I thought it would be nicer for her but it was entirely useless as the collar + the fleece lining was too thick to pull through the buckle (that was my worst dog buy ever)


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad to see Obi is out and about.
Never had problems with a harness causing mats, find it easier to put their leads on, and catch hold of them if need be when they are running free. But agree some harnesses are a pain to put on, the ones I use are easy.


----------



## Alexis (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I don't know what the law is in Ireland about id tags! Isn't a microchip enough?

I have started taking the lead off when in a safe estate on our walk to get Buddy used to it and he is so scared of loosing me he walks so close to my heels that I almost tread on him!

Bless him he is such a scaredy cat frighten of losing his Mummy! I only take a shower for 10 minutes and you would think I left him for an hour, the greeting is crazy!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Alexis said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys, I don't know what the law is in Ireland about id tags! Isn't a microchip enough?
> 
> I have started taking the lead off when in a safe estate on our walk to get Buddy used to it and he is so scared of loosing me he walks so close to my heels that I almost tread on him!
> 
> Bless him he is such a scaredy cat frighten of losing his Mummy! I only take a shower for 10 minutes and you would think I left him for an hour, the greeting is crazy!!!



so how will someone know he is microchipped? 
the thing is you need a scanner to find the chip. where as a tag is clearly seen. 

my girls have 4 tags one flat indigo tag that sita flag on.the collar a dangley one, one from when they were microchipped. and i just baught a new one that says microchipped on one side and spayed on the other.

























i thinl the irish law is the same. even if microchiped a dog must wair a collar and tag with atleast an address and contact number. dont put your dogs name on the.tag as that means if someone wanted to take him they could call him by his name.

the sticking by your side will only last so long he will start to get more adventurus, so work on recall and touching his collar aswell as putting him back on lead. dogs learn that lead going on means you are voong home. number one reason for dogs dansing about just out of your reach.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Does anyone else have trouble with a dog tag staining the fur? I don't know what our city tag is made of to do this, but she has to wear it. I need to find some sort of little bag or something to cover it with. I tried clear nail polish but that didn't seem to help.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Kel said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with a dog tag staining the fur? I don't know what our city tag is made of to do this, but she has to wear it. I need to find some sort of little bag or something to cover it with. I tried clear nail polish but that didn't seem to help.


I use plastic tags http://www.identitag.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=5. They are really light and strong (Flo's had hers for a year and it hasn't chipped or marked at all) and it only cost £3.95 with free postage.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I prefer a collar.
> 
> I did buy Millie a harness for the car, which was a nightmare to pu on. I did walk her one time only with the harness still on. But it just felt odd to me.


I'm with you ...I just bought Betty a harness fro the car. Trying to work out
which way round it goes then put on a wriggling dog is a nightmare.
I will have to persevere tho she has outgrown the crate that fitted in my car


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kel said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with a dog tag staining the fur? I don't know what our city tag is made of to do this, but she has to wear it. I need to find some sort of little bag or something to cover it with. I tried clear nail polish but that didn't seem to help.


Kel, there are covers that go on some but it depends on the size...woops just realized I haven't registered lady with our city yet!!! YIKES! i might want to get on that one.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have 
a tag with her name on it our address and our cell numbers
her rabies tag
her tag for he microchip
and occasionally a little piece of doggy jewelery...lol I know I am nuts!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

i like to use a half collar/chain for walking and wispa always wears her pink girly collar with all the tags on, :twothumbs: i have got a harness for camp sites when dogs have to be tide up all the time just to give her neck a rest, but it does make some mats so dont like using it much, she does look very sweet in it though chocolate doggie with a pink harness! lol :ilmc:


----------

